# Baby dust please



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, Please keep everything crossed for me as I done AI using a donor 2 weeks ago today.  4 Days after I started getting discomfort as if I was going to come on and a few days I have felt sick.  Ive read that symtoms can start from day 2 although unusual.  Im due on tomorrow and did do a test yesterday which was BFN but Im hoping I tested too early.  The tests I have say to test on the 1st day of your missed period so Im hoping and praying that I get a BFP.....oh what a wonderful Christmas present that would be!!  If Im not then I am worried what these pains are that Ive had.


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

for you Tillie.  Good luck


Dottie
xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Luck for tomorrow Tillie

Sima xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

good luck tillie  XX


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck tilly x x x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thankyou, I havent tested yet as Im too scared to just incase its a BFN  Havent come on either though


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Tillie, good luck for when you test        

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tilly
Hope you get a positive result.  big  

Lx


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Still hadnt come on this morning so did do a test but BFN  Im so gutted.  still getting pains so thats 2 weeks now.  Tonight when I went to the loo its like Ive started my period but very watery and has bits in it...any ideas?  Not sure whether to ring Dr tomorrow re the pains as Im worried there maybe something wrong or maybe I should wait, do AI next week and see if pains continue...any thoughts?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Tillie sorry to hear your news


----------

